# Nanos, good or bad?



## spamvicious (Oct 15, 2007)

As well as my fw tank I would like a sw tank but i'm a complete novice to it all. I have seen these tanks (below) but I'm not sure what I think, it seems a bit too easy...I know some people have said its much harder to keep it level, but assuming you could, what kind of fish etc could you keep in a 58 litre tank?

http://www.aquatic-store.co.uk/marine/view/1335


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cpl of firefish or a pair of smaller gobies or maybe even an all invert tank. Not much will go into a tank that size.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

basically the problem besides it being unstable... is the outright boringness of a nano tank. With so many thousands of options in a large tank... you are brought down to 10-50 options in a small one.

other than that... a nano is a tough venture, but many have done it with vigilance and dedication.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

A "true" nano tank, is best left as a side project next to your other saltwater tanks


----------



## spamvicious (Oct 15, 2007)

hehehe. The more i look at them the less keen I am. I'm talking to a guy now who is offering me a Rio 180 litre tank with External fish tank, UV filter, air pump, prizm protein skimmer and rocks for £150 which is a bit too good to be true i think but if I can get there to pick it up then yay


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That does sound like a pretty good deal, and certainly a better idea than a nano for your first saltwater tank.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Agreed. Nano tanks have their advantages, but in my opinion, they are far outweighed by the disadvantages. It's been quite some time since I've kept saltwater, but bigger is better is true on many levels in the aquarium world.


----------

